# DIY Ada Aqua soil?



## Wildcat (Feb 2, 2010)

People on this site come up with some really creative ways to copy some of the more expensive components of the hobby, so has anyone replicated ada aqua soil? It seems crazy to spend that much on dirt. I have capped mts and like it but would like to see what the buzz about this stuff is.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Look for post #8

http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts.com/substrate/4499-nutrient-rich-planted-substrates.html


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 2, 2010)

That is really interesting. To over simplify/guess it looks like they get their dirt, mix, dry/bake, sift for size. If they just baking and not kiln drying could that be why people accuse it of going to mud after a period of time?


----------

